# Golden auratus?



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

I was browsing the web and came across a picture and short info on golden auratus. I have never seen one or even once heard mentioned of these. I was wondering if anyone has worked with these or has any information on them.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are some in country. Check with Sean Stewart. 

Ed


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah he's got everything. Here's the link to his site if you don't have it already

Frogs main


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

they are around, but there arent many. if i remember correctly sean had offered a pair a few years back (here on db) for about $1K. there are people working on getting them established a little more but i wouldnt cross your fingers for average auratus priced frogs 

james


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! 1k wowzers my wife would kill me. They are very beautiful frogs though. So why are they so expensive are they hard to breed? rare?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

They aren't hard to breed.. basically just like all other auratus. They weren't in the US until recently. 

It is possible that population is how auratus was named. Auratus is derived from the latin for gold. 

Ed


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

james67 said:


> they are around, but there arent many. if i remember correctly sean had offered a pair a few years back (here on db) for about $1K. there are people working on getting them established a little more but i wouldnt cross your fingers for average auratus priced frogs
> 
> james


he is selling them for 250.00 each. that isn't too bad.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

250 pesos right? If that's dollars wait a few years when they are going for $30 a pop.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

that is why i am waiting to buy any benedictus. too much $ for a small frog.


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

pa.walt said:


> he is selling them for 250.00 each. that isn't too bad.


WOW... that is expensive... I had some in early 90's and only paid $8 each. They were WC from wholesaler. Also had 1/2 dozen Cowani. Both species were very bold frogs after few weeks of acclimation. I kept mine as mixed colony in a 55 viv w bark, broms etc... not as high tech as vivs today but worked good. That was back in college days so I didnt have good stability in living arrangements, anyway went home for thx giving, roommate was left to care for my frogs (gave instructions).... he decided a few day visit to parents wouldn't be issue for frogs - thinking they would hibernate (idiot)... he turned off the heat and temp got into low 50's (by my guestimate) and all but 2 frogs died. Still get mad thinking about. 

I had orig setup the tank for Aurautus, blue jeans pums or Histronicus but waited and waited and waited....(darts were hard to get back then) and these came up...had never heard of them. Wholesaler talked me into it so bought a dozen. They are small - maybe size of a dime or nickel (depending on frog). Don't ever remember them climbing in roosts or broms. They occasionally scaled the cork wall to chase crickets, but 90% they were ground dwellers (during my viewing time). Fed them fresh hatch mealworms, pinheads, and isopods. Id say the orange were more bold than the painted (cowani). I had 2 in particular that were always out front and wouldnt back off from my hand (prob associated it with food)

Ive only decided to get back into frogs earlier this year so already blew my budge on my darts, but wouldnt mind trying get some Mantellas again. Very nice frogs w good color and personality.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

We are talking about a Dendrobates species from Central America. I believe you are thinking of a Mantella sp. from Madagascar .No way Golden Auratus for 8 bucks! I am fairly sure there wasnt any even available till very recently.


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> 250 pesos right? If that's dollars wait a few years when they are going for $30 a pop.



Im hoping that this is the case and they come down to a more reasonable price for me. Beautiful looking dart frog.


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

> We are talking about a Dendrobates species from Central America. I believe you are thinking of a Mantella sp. from Madagascar .No way Golden Auratus for 8 bucks! I am fairly sure there wasnt any even available till very recently.


El Saptio Joyas was probably talking about golden mantellas.


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

SavannaZilla said:


> El Saptio Joyas was probably talking about golden mantellas.


Oh man, sorry all, I was thinking Mantellas - I interpreted "golden auratus" as aurantiaca. Now I need to find a pic of this frog - I have not heard of it until this post. Cool


----------



## ryank458 (Aug 5, 2010)

They are amazing frogs. 250 isn't a bad price for them being so hard to get.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

El Saptio Joyas said:


> Oh man, sorry all, I was thinking Mantellas - I interpreted "golden auratus" as aurantiaca. Now I need to find a pic of this frog - I have not heard of it until this post. Cool


You can find a pic at the link that was provided in the third post.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

CAPTAIN RON said:


> We are talking about a Dendrobates species from Central America. I believe you are thinking of a Mantella sp. from Madagascar .No way Golden Auratus for 8 bucks! I am fairly sure there wasnt any even available till very recently.


Actually golden auratus came in well over a decade ago. They showed up and seemed to have been separated as they had varied colors from yellow orange and gold. They were not expensive though Im sure it was golden mantella had. I know a few people who had them. Im still seeking out any blood left from those groups.

Its no different than the 25 buck histos that were here. Darts did not gain popularity and go up in price until the late 90's when husbandry bettered allowing for more captive breeding and the ability to better handle fresh imports


Michael


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

poison beauties said:


> Its no different than the 25 buck histos that were here. Darts did not gain popularity and go up in price until the late 90's when husbandry bettered allowing for more captive breeding and the ability to better handle fresh imports
> l


 
And the economic bubbles put a lot of cash in people's hands resulting in more people getting into the hobby. 

Ed


----------

